# gekochter Mais und PVA



## Criss81 (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe nun ein wenig mit der Boardsuche gesucht, aber meine Frage wurde mir nicht wirklich beantwortet. 

Ich würde gerne Hartmais oder andere gekochte Partikel mit dem PVA-Netz präsentieren. Nur wie? Behandelt ihr die Partikel mit irgendeinem Öl oder paniert ihr die vorher in Grundfutter. Weil naturell würden die mir ja das Netz direkt auflösen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Gute Frage, die Frage habe ich mir auch schon desöfteren gestellt.


----------



## mitch69 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Servus

da wird geholfen:
http://www.korda.co.uk/movies/?id=187

Tight lines
mitch


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Ich habe das schon mit Tigernüssen gemacht. Habe die gut abtropfen lassen und in Grundfutter paniert.
Dann langsam auflösendes Pva genommen.
Es klappt, ist aber nicht wirklich befriedigend, da es wirklich knapp ist bis der Beutel sich auflöst.

Kann mir aber vorstellen, wenn man die Beutel mit einem Pva-Kabelbinder verschließt das es dann klappen könnte.
Es gibt aber auch spezielle Wirbel, wo man den Pva-Beutel einfach nur einhängen bzw. einklemmen muß.

Dann könnte das u.U. klappen.


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

englisch ist nicht meine stärke... ist das salzwasser??


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

da mein englisch auch nicht perfekt ist, ich aber dich den grossteil verstanden habe würde ich sagen ja das ist salzwasser. doch bevor ich sowas am wasser mache würde ich es zuerst daheim ausprobieren


----------



## minne6 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

JA ^^ salt=salz... Junge wo warst du in der Schule..


----------



## minne6 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Mit Öl geht das ganze natürlich auch. Einfach ein paar Pellets, Hanf, Mais etc in einem Behältnis mischen und wenige Minuten ziehen lassen, damit die Pellets die Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen. Dann etwas Fischöl oder ähnliches hinzugeben und wieder ein paar Minuten warten. Das klappt schon. Ansonsten einfach noch mit Groundbait das ganze pudern.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Hi,
die gekochten Partikel (Mais,Hanf,Pellets,Weizen) trocknen , reicht aus wenn die über Nacht ausgebreitet auf Zeitungspapier liegen lässt.
Dann in ein Gefäß geben und mit Öl vermischen , fertig.
Dann halten die PVA Säckchen ohne Probleme , wie das bei Netzen aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerJonsen (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Also ich habe da jetzt alles verstanden, nur geht das nur mit den "beworbenen" PVA-Netzen oder mit jedem  vllt müsste ichs nochmal anschauen weil ichs doch nicht verstanden habe


----------



## Angelsuchti (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Ach das geht mit jedem PVA!
HAbe das auch schon ausprobiert, wirklich faszinierend!


----------



## heuki1983 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Schmeisse auch Grundfuttermischungen mit PVA Sack aus ....

Man muss nur schnell genug sein


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Schmeisse auch Grundfuttermischungen mit PVA Sack aus ....
> 
> Man muss nur schnell genug sein



Hi,
ich auch , aber mit Thunfischöl angemachte.
Die geben eine recht große Duftwolke im Wasser ab , meine Karpfen mögen es #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## heuki1983 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich auch , aber mit Thunfischöl angemachte.
> Die geben eine recht große Duftwolke im Wasser ab , meine Karpfen mögen es #6
> Gruß Udo


 

werd ich mal probieren  #6


----------



## Criss81 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Hey danke für die vielen Antworten, 

das mit dem Salz hab ich verstanden, man sättigt das Wasser mit Salz, so kann sich das PVA (polyvinylacetat, eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Salz) nicht mehr lösen, da das Wasser gesättigt ist. Ok. 

Aber Groundbait (Grundfutter) mit Öl anzumischen, damit kann ich mich noch nicht anfreunden . Würde ich damit nicht die Löslichkeit des Grundfutters im Wasser verlangsamen, bzw. die Lockeigenschaften des Grundfutters? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## minne6 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Im besten Fall würdest du die Lockeigenschaft damit verbessern. Es gibt ja extra Liquids, Fischöl etc. in allen Geschmacksrichtungen. Gerade für Stickmixe, werden diese Angeboten.


----------



## CarpMetty (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Moin!
Auf der DVD "Strategien an großen Naturseen" haben die empfohlen, das man Tigernüsse im PVA verwenden kann, wenn man diese vorher leicht mit einen Küchenpapier abtupft, und sie dann mit Tiegernussmehl paniert.
Ich hab das damals auch 1-2 mal ausprobiert, und es hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## TJ. (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Habs noch nicht ausprobiert dachte aber auch schon nach die Partikel in entsprechendem Mehl zu wälzen. Es gibt ja auch wallerangler die Würmer "Panieren" und sie dann per PVA beutel auswerfen um ein abfallen zu verhindern. Würmer sind ja auch feucht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Criss81 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

So, sind ja einige Tipps zusammengekommen. Da ich am Wochenende den ersten Ansitz wagen werden, auch wenn ich mir wenig Hoffnung mache, habe ich nun Mais gekocht und ihn nach dem Abtropfen und nen bissel stehen lassen in Knoblauchöl eingelegt. 

Erste Versuche mit dem PVA haben wunderbar geklappt und der Mais verströmt auch noch nen nettes Aroma.


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: gekochter Mais und PVA*

Habt ihr schon mal versucht euren Stickmix oder Groundbait mit Maggi abzumache? =)
Ist hammer mit diesem Zeug.
Das PVA löst sich in Maggi nicht auf und wenn ihr einen Fischmix oder so zum Füttern habt, verleiht das Maggi dem ganzen noch ne extra gute Geschmacksnote, weil es sehr wasserlöslich ist. So macht es eine schöne Wolke und die Fische finden das Futter schneller.


----------

